# BID-ASK Monedas de 12 euros del BdE (II)



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2011)

Abro este nuevo hilo que el anterior tenía problemas de paginación. 




BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,00 (50, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## QuepasaRey (25 Jun 2011)

Ya que rehaces, no estaria de mas un reset, para ver quien esta alive y quien no, que fijo que un tercio ya no atiende ni sus ofertas y solo pueden despistar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Ya que rehaces, no estaria de mas un reset, para ver quien esta alive y quien no, que fijo que un tercio ya no atiende ni sus ofertas y solo pueden despistar.



Me parece muy bien. Hazles ofertas y pregunta y luego nos dices.


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Jun 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta: vendo a 14 euros/moneda.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000 -o más- , AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Jun 2011)

Cegador: Hay que ponerlo en orden. Joder...no es tan complicado...





BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Jun 2011)

Perdona, hombre.
:ouch:


----------



## juan35 (27 Jun 2011)

Pongo a la venta: 200 karlillos a 12,6 euros la unidad

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
*12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)*
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Jun 2011)

Compro hasta 350 a 12.55 en Madrid

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,55 (350, Alxemi, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Jun 2011)

Alxemi , buenas , mira tus mp.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Jun 2011)

Mister Monster , compra usted monedas a dos precios distintos , no se si esto es factible .


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Mister Monster , compra usted monedas a dos precios distintos , no se si esto es factible .



Compro 100 a un precio, y 100 más a otro...

Si quieres sólo 100 puedes vendérmelas más baratas si quieres...


----------



## gurrumino (28 Jun 2011)

Buenaaaas , pongo mi ofertilla jeje.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,55 (350, Alxemi, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid) , 
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (350, Alxemi, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,48 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid) 
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Jun 2011)

Actualizo ( las que pongo ahora en venta, aunque vienen del BDE no tienen el plástico original...)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,55 (350, Alxemi, Madrid)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,48 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid)
12,50 (85,Inversionoro)
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
13,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,48 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid) 
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Singularidad informativa (28 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,48 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid) 
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
13,20 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)*
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jun 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid) 
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (30 Jun 2011)

Unas moneditas que tengo sueltas...

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid)
12,60 (200, juan35, Guipuzcoa)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## juan35 (30 Jun 2011)

Retiro mi oferta, saludos

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (500,Moncho,Valencia)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Moncho (30 Jun 2011)

Retiro, saludos

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 ( 200, gurrumino , Madrid)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.
__________________


----------



## gurrumino (30 Jun 2011)

Buenas , yo la retiro tambien .

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (100, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (1000, AtØmarpØrculØtr1x, Valencia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.
__________________


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jun 2011)

AtØmarpØrculØtr1x ni se conecta ni responde a mails. Borro sus ofertas. 

Aviso a los pomperos con menos de 50 mensajes: Se ruega confirmar ofertas o retirarlas.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## perogrullo (1 Jul 2011)

Buenas, ofrezco 100 con su bolsita original a 12,50€ en Barcelona. Eso sí, debería ser para este fin de semana (martes o miércoles retiro la oferta...)

Saludos,


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## gurutinho (1 Jul 2011)

Mi oferta sigue en pie!


----------



## pecas (1 Jul 2011)

Añado el mío

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,35 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
*14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)*
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (1 Jul 2011)

Venga que está el hilo algo aburrido: 


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)*
12,55 (40, Perlenbacher, Sevilla)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## iconoclasta (1 Jul 2011)

Para un profano, al que le gustaría tener unas monedillas de plata (unas 100 me llegarían), ¿cómo es que hay tantas diferencias de precios entre los vendedores? ¿no están vendiendo el mismo producto?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Jul 2011)

Actualizo y le cedo el trono a Bender 


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,51 (100, Arcanoid, Murcia)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (1000, Mininota, Madrid)
12,30 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Drinito (1 Jul 2011)

La plata no para de bajar. El otro día hubo un post de un tipo que decía vender 20.000 monedas y que luego lo borraron, supongo que era Troll, pero no se, el tema me tiene mosqueado............. parece que esto se hunde!!!.

Al final las monedas van a servir sólo como seguro por si acaso!!!!

Un saludo


----------



## asqueado (1 Jul 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> La plata no para de bajar. El otro día hubo un post de un tipo que decía vender 20.000 monedas y que luego lo borraron, supongo que era Troll, pero no se, el tema me tiene mosqueado............. parece que esto se hunde!!!.
> 
> Al final las monedas van a servir sólo como seguro por si acaso!!!!
> 
> Un saludo



Pues de eso se trata de tenerlas como seguro, es mejor tener plata, que no un papelito de colores de 10 euros o dos de 5 euros y una moneda bimetal de 2 euros. Que la plata sube y se pueden vender algo menos que el spot, pues mejor,pero cuanto mas tiempo las tengas olvidadas, vas a conseguir mejores dividendos, ahora que la plata baja, ojala siga bajando aun mas, para seguir acumulando y acumulando, aquel que piense que se compran o se cambian en el banco dichas monedas para que a la semana venderlas y hacer un negocio redondo que se olviden de ello.:XX:, las inversiones de metales preciosos es para largo plazo y comprar cuando se encuentren mas baratas, guardarlas porque algun dia nos pueden hacer falta y entonces nos acordaremos, ya lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, es la mejor inversion que se puede hacer, en lugar de tener el dinero en el banco.

.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2011)

Mininota y arcanoid no se conectan desde Mayo. Borro las ofertas. 

Vamos a tener que poner reglas para ofertas de pomperos y ofertas con volúmenes importantes. Y una lista con baneados...

Actualizo.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,70 (85,Inversionoro)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> La plata no para de bajar. El otro día hubo un post de un tipo que decía vender 20.000 monedas y que luego lo borraron, supongo que era Troll, pero no se, el tema me tiene mosqueado............. parece que esto se hunde!!!.
> 
> Al final las monedas van a servir sólo como seguro por si acaso!!!!
> 
> Un saludo



Esto se hunde? Cuando se hunda por debajo de 12 euros, pon las tuyas en el bid-ask...ya verás lo que te duran...

Claro que si tienes bullion a lo mejor tienes otro problema...


----------



## danicedi (2 Jul 2011)

Monsterespeculator tienes aún esas 100 monedas? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Drinito (2 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esto se hunde? Cuando se hunda por debajo de 12 euros, pon las tuyas en el bid-ask...ya verás lo que te duran...
> 
> Claro que si tienes bullion a lo mejor tienes otro problema...




No,no,no..... yo las que tengo son todas Karlillos y las pienso tener por mucho tiempo. Lo que he hecho ha sido convertir una parte del dinero de bancolchón en Karlillos, que además era dinero "B". 

Igual es que no me había explicado bien, para mi son un seguro...... a cambio del coste de oportunidad y en lo peor del IPC, a lo que me refería es a que en estos momentos parece que la plata va para abajo a toda mecha.

Por cierto Sr. Monster..... muchas gracias de nuevo!!!!, que lo de comprar Karlillos fue gracias a usted y a sus consejos :rolleye:


----------



## Acaparador (3 Jul 2011)

Yo tengo pocas 30 monedas y las vendo a 12'50, me habia salido comprador pero ha desaparecido, solo estare una semana en Barcelona, a nadie le interesa?


----------



## mk73 (3 Jul 2011)

""ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia"" 


pues canjear o cambiar monedas de 12 euro españolas por monedas de 100 euro francesas de oro, ... sería un negocio redondo, menudo chollo.

Sólo mirar las tiradas de las de 12 euro (la que menos se va a 2 millones, más aparte que interés numismático es nulo -ni que decir que son feas de narices-), frente a la minuscula tirada de cincuenta mil monedas de las francesas (y que aqui mismo en Francia, se las rifan, se ven poco y su precio va al alza).


----------



## mc_toni (4 Jul 2011)

Acaparador dijo:


> Yo tengo pocas 30 monedas y las vendo a 12'50, me habia salido comprador pero ha desaparecido, solo estare una semana en Barcelona, a nadie le interesa?



tienes otro privado. Te envié uno la semana pasada pero parece que no lo has recibido. Además que a partir de las 14:00h del viernes hasta el lunes no me conecto a internet.

saludos.


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Jul 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,65 (120,Inversionoro)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (4 Jul 2011)

Inversionoro: te envíe un MP el jueves...


----------



## Inversionoro (4 Jul 2011)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Inversionoro: te envíe un MP el jueves...




No he recibido nada tuyo.. te he mandado MP pero puedes contactar en

info @ inversionoro .es

un slaudo


----------



## perogrullo (5 Jul 2011)

Nadie dice nada? mañana elimino la oferta...



BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,65 (120,Inversionoro)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (5 Jul 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## ilopez (6 Jul 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## mc_toni (6 Jul 2011)

Acaparador dijo:


> Yo tengo pocas 30 monedas y las vendo a 12'50, me habia salido comprador pero ha desaparecido, solo estare una semana en Barcelona, a nadie le interesa?





mc_toni dijo:


> tienes otro privado. Te envié uno la semana pasada pero parece que no lo has recibido. Además que a partir de las 14:00h del viernes hasta el lunes no me conecto a internet.
> 
> saludos.



Dejo constancia:

Desde el lunes dia 4 que no se nada de acaparador, cuando en teoria habiamos quedado para hacer la venta esa misma tarde del lunes. En el lugar de encuentro le envié dos MP desde mi móvil que siguen sin respuesta. Quedamos entre las 19-20h y me fuí pasadas las 20:20h

Estoy a la espera de los comentarios del forero Acaparador.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Jul 2011)

Actualizo


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,55 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (7 Jul 2011)

Cedo mi puesto al compi de Málaga.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## sakeo (8 Jul 2011)

Modifico mi venta p´a bajo


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)*
12,50 (100, perogrullo, Barcelona)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## perogrullo (8 Jul 2011)

Retiro mi oferta


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,45 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Caracol (8 Jul 2011)

Retiro la demanda de carlitos una semana y pico (vacaciones), pero sigo interesado en comprar en Madrid. Recibo y respondo a los privados.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,00 (120,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (9 Jul 2011)

Actualizo:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
12,90 (26, Arraez, Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Arraez (9 Jul 2011)

Actualizo:

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (50, kirods, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## kirods (9 Jul 2011)

Actualizo que ya voy servido.

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
12,95 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2011)

Actualizando...

COTIZACIÓN AL SPOT=13,75 (10/7/2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
12,50 (100 Sakeo,Valencia)
13,05 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sakeo (11 Jul 2011)

Retiro oferta, Vendidas Gracias!!!!

COTIZACIÓN AL SPOT=13,75 (10/7/2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,05 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2011)

Actualizo...


COTIZACIÓN AL SPOT=14,42 (13/7/2011 17:11)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,50 (250, Saura, Murcia)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## saura (14 Jul 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Jul 2011)

Actualizo:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BdE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (14 Jul 2011)

Actualizo:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (14 Jul 2011)

Actualizo

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)*
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
*14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (18 Jul 2011)

*Incluyo mi venta*

Incluyo mi venta

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
*13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)*
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rulinho1972 (18 Jul 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Overlord (18 Jul 2011)

Añado oferta.


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)*
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (19 Jul 2011)

Vuelve Bender con su oferta:


BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"
*
12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)*
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,15 (250,Inversionoro)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Jul 2011)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,70 (200, Inversionoro, Navarra)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

"ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Jul 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,70 (200, Inversionoro, Navarra)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Moncho (19 Jul 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,70 (200, Inversionoro, Navarra)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Inversionoro (19 Jul 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## gurutinho (21 Jul 2011)

Actualizo bajando el precio de las mias!

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (50, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona y Girona)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (23 Jul 2011)

Bajo el mínimo y hago envíos!

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
*13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)*
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
*14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gurutinho (23 Jul 2011)

Ante dos ofertas iguales la mas antigua se quedeba por encima 

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,30 (50/100, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,40 (200, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jul 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,30 (50/100, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Jul 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (500, Almirante Blas de Lezo, Madrid)
12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,45 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## ALMIRANTE BLAS DE LEZO (25 Jul 2011)

Edito para salirme hasta por lo menos el mes que viene...

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Caracol (25 Jul 2011)

Compro en Madrid, respondo a los privados.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (250, CARLO PONZI, Vitoria)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## gamusino30 (25 Jul 2011)

Por tanto, todos los cambios operados en la magnitud del equivalente que recibe se le representan, lógicamente, como cambios operados res¬pecto al valor o precio de sus 12 horas de trabajo. Esta circunstancia llevó, por el contrarío, a Adam Smith, que veía en la jornada de trabajo una magnitud constante, 9 a afirmar que el valor del trabajo era constante por mucho que variase el valor de los medios de vida y que, por tanto, la misma jornada de trabajo podía traducirse para el obrero en una cantidad de dinero mayor o menor.


----------



## CARLO PONZI (25 Jul 2011)

Edito borrando mi oferta. Finalmente las vendí a 14,00. gracias a los que hicieron ofertas

*BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"*

12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

*ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"*

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Argentum emere (26 Jul 2011)

Uno de murcia se me ha colado en la lista. Así que voy a corregirlo de mutuo propio.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Sash (26 Jul 2011)

Hola, me uno al clan. De momento con una petición "pequeña" para ver que tal va la cosa.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## muchomiedo (27 Jul 2011)

Hola, vendo a 13,00... y pago el café.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Crivit (27 Jul 2011)

Pues voy a provisionar algunos karlillos que por ahora no tengo ninguno.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,70 (200, Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Jul 2011)

Bender se retira, que pase el siguiente:



BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (500, Overlord, Envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Overlord (28 Jul 2011)

Modifico mi oferta.



BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,50 (100, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,60 (50, Cerdanyola del Vallés (Barcelona) solo en persona)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (29 Jul 2011)

*Modifico la venta*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
*13,75 (100-200, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)*
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Singularidad informativa (29 Jul 2011)

Actualizo

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (FINITAS, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
*13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)*
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (100-200, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
*13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)*
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2011)

A mismo precio, la última oferta va debajo.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,75 (100-200, Hablando en Plata, Navarra,Guipúzcoa, la Rioja y envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Jul 2011)

Abro un hilo de bid-ask sólo para veteranos. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...onedas-de-12-euros-veteranos.html#post4760692

En el hilo para veteranos recomiendo ofrecer mejores precios de compra y venta. Yo es lo que haré.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Jul 2011)

Retiro mi oferta, si alguien quiere mejores precios, por privado... Aunque no sea veterano...:abajo: Gracias.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abro un hilo de bid-ask sólo para veteranos. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria...ml#post4760692

En el hilo para veteranos recomiendo ofrecer mejores precios de compra y venta. Yo es lo que haré.


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A mismo precio, la última oferta va debajo.
> 
> 
> BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"
> ...


----------



## Singularidad informativa (30 Jul 2011)

De igual manera, no excluyo a nadie para negociar precio en privado.
Mantengo mis ofertas.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

El precio de una transacción metalera entre particulares puede depender y depende de la confianza que se otorgue a la parte contraria. Este hilo de bid-ask está lleno de pomperos que ni se sabe quienes son, ni se les conoce. A mi me apetece ofrecer mejores precios a mis conforeros veteranos. ¿Algún problema? EL mercado es libre...

(para acceder a veteranos sólo debéis postear unos 300 mensajes).


----------



## gurrumino (30 Jul 2011)

Uno puede postear 300 mensajes en una semana , y otro llevar leyendo en el foro 4 meses y haber posteado 250 , no se yo que veterania es esa .


----------



## juan35 (30 Jul 2011)

Que habra en veteranos...... llevo esperando 4 años con 246 mensajes, a este paso, un año, no queda na.... esperarmeeeee....


----------



## Crivit (30 Jul 2011)

Yo no soy veterano, pero entiendo que hay mucha gente nueva y tratándose de internet, la información, la confianza y experiencia de transacciones anteriores tienen un precio que por mínimo que sea deberemos asumir los foreros que estamos aun en "cuarentena"


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Uno puede postear 300 mensajes en una semana , y otro llevar leyendo en el foro 4 meses y haber posteado 250 , no se yo que veterania es esa .



Evidentemente alguien que postea 300 mensajes que son paridas tiene poca credibilidad. Podrá participar en el bid-ask de veteranos, pero no por ello se le va a vender. 

La cuestión es que creo que deberíamos limitar a postear ofertas a los foreros con cierto número de mensajes. Aquí hay alguno con cuatro posts poniendo ofertas en el bid-ask....


----------



## Singularidad informativa (30 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente alguien que postea 300 mensajes que son paridas tiene poca credibilidad. Podrá participar en el bid-ask de veteranos, pero no por ello se le va a vender.
> 
> *La cuestión es que creo que deberíamos limitar a postear ofertas a los foreros con cierto número de mensajes.* Aquí hay alguno con cuatro posts poniendo ofertas en el bid-ask....



Como tu has indicado anteriormente, tienes el foro de Veteranos para ello.
Intentemos no desviar el tema principal del hilo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Jul 2011)

Singularidad informativa dijo:


> Como tu has indicado anteriormente, tienes el foro de Veteranos para ello.
> Intentemos no desviar el tema principal del hilo.



Igual conviene también que este hilo esté más limpito y con ofertas fiables. Recuerdo que los multinicks están prohibidos, y si sólo has venido al foro para hacer negocio sin aportar nada, tal vez no debas decir como debemos llevar la cosas. ¿No te parece?


----------



## Singularidad informativa (31 Jul 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Igual conviene también que este hilo esté más limpito y con ofertas fiables. Recuerdo que los multinicks están prohibidos, y si sólo has venido al foro para hacer negocio sin aportar nada, tal vez no debas decir como debemos llevar la cosas. ¿No te parece?



¿A menos posts menos fiable?
¿Multinicks prohibidos? Muy bien, es una norma que no estoy rompiendo (comprobable por cualquier moderador).

Creo que tu, que tan veterano eres, no deberías ensuciar de esta manera el hilo ni tratar así a los recién llegados.
¿A qué viene esa arrogancia? ¿500 posts diarios te convierten en un ser superior de luz?

Si tan problemático te resulta que un recién llegado participe en un BID-ASK, como tu mismo has dicho hay un foro de Veteranos donde podrás moverte en un circulo más _fiable_ de acuerdo a tu criterio.

En resumen, planteas tres problemas:
-Demasiados recién llegados: tienes el foro de Veteranos.
-Los recién llegados no somos fiables: no hagas trato alguno con nosotros. Tienes el foro de Veteranos.
-Soy un multinick: avisa a moderación.

Como prueba de mi actitud constructiva, voy a limitar mis aportaciones en este hilo al fin para el que fue creado (cosa que te agradezco).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2011)

Singularidad informativa dijo:


> ¿A menos posts menos fiable?
> ¿Multinicks prohibidos? Muy bien, es una norma que no estoy rompiendo (comprobable por cualquier moderador).
> 
> Creo que tu, que tan veterano eres, no deberías ensuciar de esta manera el hilo ni tratar así a los recién llegados.
> ...



Vuelve a leer bien lo que he escrito y entérate primero.

Agradeceremos todos tus grandes aportaciones al foro. Mientras tanto te toca cerrar el pico. Te recuerdo, de pasada, que la idea de este hilo es mía. 

Bienvenido pompero.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (31 Jul 2011)

Sin la ayuda de este foro no me habría decidido a adquirir monedas de 12€ en cantidad, ya lo había hecho a modo de coleccionista. Ahora tengo un flujo mas o menos constante de karlillos, o la posibilidad de conseguirlos.
Tengo que agradecer a todos los que han escrito en estos hilos de metales y en especial a Monster ( y a otros muchos) el interés en difundir sus conocimientos a gente que nos dedicamos a leer y no aportar, porque estamos aprendiendo gratis algo que se podrían haber beneficiado en exclusiva.
Por supuesto que yo compraría antes a Monster que a mí mismo, viendo el perfil del forero, su antigüedad y el conocimiento que demuestra.
Hace menos de 4 meses que conozco el foro de Burbuja, pero dedico mas de 4 horas diarias a leerlo. Poco a poco voy conociendo cosas que no entendía y otras que ni siquiera me había planteado.
En este tiempo he comprado y vendido a cuatro foreros, solo a uno en persona, y todas las transacciones han sido satisfactorias. Por mi parte, he intentado trasmitir a mi círculo de amistades el interés por invertir en metales.
Por eso me parece muy interesante que todas o la mayoría de las ofertas se mantengan públicas, aunque no se declare el precio final de la transacción, eso queda en privado.
Muchas gracias por la información y por vuestros conocimientos.


----------



## Atanor (31 Jul 2011)

Me animo con el Bid Ask

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,05 (25, Atanor, Correo)
13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (250,Inversionoro)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (31 Jul 2011)

Me animo con el Bid Ask

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,05 (25, Atanor, Correo)
13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
*13,25 (250,Inversionoro,envios)*
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Atanor (31 Jul 2011)

Actualizo: Operación realizada.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,25 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (31 Jul 2011)

me reincorporo a la lista

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,25 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
*13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)*
13,30 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurutinho (1 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,25 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (1 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## txaime (1 Ago 2011)

Me reincorporo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (500, Overlord, solo envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Overlord (1 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
13,00 (150, Crivit, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (400, Overlord, Zaragoza + envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Crivit (1 Ago 2011)

Actualizo:

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,50 (400, Overlord, Zaragoza + envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Overlord (2 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 ( 100 Overlord , envio )
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## landasurf (2 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,45 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 ( 100 Overlord , envio )
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Ago 2011)

Actualizo. Por cierto, el andorrano las compra a 13,57 para los que tienen el ask por debajo. Cualquier día os las compro y os pido que las enviéis directamente al andorrano :XX:

SPOT= 15,40


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,40 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Overlord, envio )
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Singularidad informativa (2 Ago 2011)

Actualizo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Overlord, envio )
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Overlord (3 Ago 2011)

Me retiro. Más karlillos que terminan hechos cubertería o lingotes... en estos momento "el andorrano" paga 13,75. 

Aunque estoy por hacer lo que dice Monster, compraros las monedas por debajo de eso y se las mandais directamente a la joyeria :XX:

Suerte 

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,60 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Inversionoro (3 Ago 2011)

Yo también retiro la oferta, si alguien quiere el precio serian uno 0,15 mas que el precio de compra de el_andorrano


----------



## gurutinho (3 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,25 (200 TorNO, envíos)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## TorNO (4 Ago 2011)

actualizo..

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## platero y yo (5 Ago 2011)

actualizando... soy nuevo en el foro aunque llevo mucho tiempo leyendo burbuja.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kalemania (6 Ago 2011)

¿Desde cuando hace falta especificar que el envio corre de cuenta del comprador?

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
13,00 (50, Sash, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Sash (8 Ago 2011)

Por este mes ya hice el cupo.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (9 Ago 2011)

A ver, que me he encontrado 20 sueltas por ahí...

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
*13,99 (20, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (10 Ago 2011)

VENDIDAS las de 13,30

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,99 (20, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## platero y yo (16 Ago 2011)

Actualizando!!

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)*
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, posibilidad otras provincias))
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,99 (20, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## muchomiedo (17 Ago 2011)

Modifico mi oferta, para quedar claro que no hago envios, solo venta en mano.


Saludos.

Pd: si alguien quiere napoleones que avise, tambien tengo otras monedas.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,99 (20, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (17 Ago 2011)

Retiro las mías, vendidas.

PD: Sé que me van a venir palos de todas partes pero si el andorrano las paga ya a más de 13, no sé qué hacen estas ofertas de 12,70 para abajo... esto no sirve de nada.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Ago 2011)

Y el andorrano las vende a 15,59€ así que todo el que venda más caro que eso tampoco tiene mucho sentido. :XX:


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,35 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gamusino30 (17 Ago 2011)

cegador dijo:


> Y el andorrano las vende a 15,59€ así que todo el que venda más caro que eso tampoco tiene mucho sentido. :XX:



Si tenemos un ratio compra - venta aceptado de forma interna en el foro lo lógico sería ajustarnos a esos criterios, a no ser que sea un producto diferenciado como los packs coleccionistas.

Pero el que quiera perder el tiempo es libre de hacerlo (BID 11 euros).


----------



## gurutinho (22 Ago 2011)

Actualizo precio!!

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,05 (100, Ulisses, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Vedast_borrado (22 Ago 2011)

Si no se actualizan los precios, no sirve de nada este hilo.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ago 2011)

Vaya porqueria de hilo,tiene menos trafico que los canales de marte


----------



## RANGER (22 Ago 2011)

Vedast dijo:


> Si no se actualizan los precios, no sirve de nada este hilo.



El problema no es que se actualicen los precios, es que siguen quedando a facial (pocas, pero haberlas las hay) y estamos aún en un "no mercado" donde los que "compran" quieren que se las regalen (ejemplo: bid a 12,05 :rolleye: ) y los que "venden" quieren pegar el pelotazo de su vida a costa de algún tonto que pague lo que sea, el plan "pisito" (ejemplo: ask a 19, ni más ni menos que mil monedas :: )

La conclusión a la que llego es que no hay mayoritariamente intención verdadera de comprar y vender, sinó probar si algún tonto pica. Y quien está haciendo algún intercambio no es a través del hilo, sinó hablando directamente con quienes tienen intenciones reales de comprar o vender (que ya nos vamos conociendo todos). 

El entrar al hilo no es más que para ver si alguien hace ofertas (en el sentido que sea, de compra o venta) realistas para tratar con dicha persona directamente en lo sucesivo.


----------



## Ulisses (22 Ago 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> El problema no es que se actualicen los precios, es que siguen quedando a facial (pocas, pero haberlas las hay) y estamos aún en un "no mercado" donde los que "compran" quieren que se las regalen (ejemplo: bid a 12,05 :rolleye: )



Tienes razón. No lo he quitado del bid por desidia...y ya las he pagado a mucho más.

sorry.


----------



## Ulisses (22 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (500, maruel, Murcia)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## maruel (22 Ago 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## Gamu (22 Ago 2011)

Actualizo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ago 2011)

*Quizá algún alma caritativa necesite desprenderse de algún "karlillo"*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)*
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,50 (50/100, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,95 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Singularidad informativa (24 Ago 2011)

Actualizo!

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,75 (55, rulinho1972, A Coruña)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## rulinho1972 (29 Ago 2011)

Actualizo y retiro mi oferta, vendidas a 12,50; tenía prisa
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (1000, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## alkalino (29 Ago 2011)

Actualizo oferta.


13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
*14.00 (hasta 115, Alkalino, Zona Levante)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## william (30 Ago 2011)

Actualizo oferta.


13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
*12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)*
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14.00 (hasta 115, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## muchomiedo (1 Sep 2011)

Actualizo oferta, que la quito por vacaciones y no haber cerrado trato, no por falta de compradores, sino porque me da yuyu enviar las monedas sin ver la pasta.


13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14.00 (hasta 115, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )
BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ilopez (2 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14.00 (hasta 115, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## San Karlillo (2 Sep 2011)

*Me uno al BID-ASK*

Hola me uno a vosotros , espero no equivocarme copiando y pegando.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14.00 (hasta 115, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## alkalino (2 Sep 2011)

Retiro oferta. Supuestamente mañana las tengo vendidas.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
13,70 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
13,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid+envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mc_toni (5 Sep 2011)

Me estreno en el hilo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,00 (250,Inversionoro,envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Inversionoro (6 Sep 2011)

Actualizo:

Me estreno en el hilo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## landasurf (6 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## San Karlillo (7 Sep 2011)

Aumento la oferta hasta nueva orden


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)*
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, olestalkyn, Madrid)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao 
Ayer 20:02


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Sep 2011)

*Retiro mi oferta de compra

Voy a vender unas cuantas que me he pasado un poco con las compras*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (100, Pecas, Barcelona)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)*
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao 
Ayer 20:02[/QUOTE]


----------



## pecas (8 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Sep 2011)

Este breve post para recordar que los precios que se ponen en el bid-ask son para ser respetados.

Es razonable no querer tratar con pomperos o foreros sin posts ni referencias, o por alguien porque hay indicios de deshonestidad, pero en ningún caso es aceptable el intentar cambiar el precio. Así no es como funciona el bid-ask. El que no sepa el precio que ponga un anuncio sin precio en el hilo de compra-venta. El que haga algo así se le baneará del hilo.


----------



## evar (9 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
*13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)*
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,50 (25, Singularidad informativa, Barcelona, Girona y envíos)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (9 Sep 2011)

Me quedan 100 monedas que vendo a 13 euros en un solo lote en mano y en Oviedo.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## RANGER (9 Sep 2011)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Me quedan 100 monedas que vendo a 13 euros en un solo lote en mano y en Oviedo.
> Gracias y un saludo.



La plata es una burbuja como la del oro. ¿Por qué iba a comprartelas alguien en plena burbuja? :rolleye:


----------



## Gamu (9 Sep 2011)

RANGER dijo:


> La plata es una burbuja como la del oro. ¿Por qué iba a comprartelas alguien en plena burbuja? :rolleye:



¿burbuja?

Se burbujea algo cuando el populacho compra a crédito un producto.

Cuando el populacho vende algo en efectivo, creo que estamos en una situación totalmente opuesta. 

El oro y la plata suben mucho de precio, pero en este caso creo que estamos asistiendo a una puesta en valor, no a una burbuja. Sube el dinero real, y baja el dinero ficticio (divisas) y el resto de activos financieros suben o bajan en función de su utilidad productiva: bajan los pisos por exceso de stock, suben compañ´çias que producen cosas utiles (inditex) o tiene mercados cautivos, etc.


----------



## RANGER (9 Sep 2011)

Gamu dijo:


> ¿burbuja?
> 
> Se burbujea algo cuando el populacho compra a crédito un producto.
> 
> ...



Era un sarcasmo. Nuestro querido conforero no hace más que dar la matraca con lo de la burbuja del oro, pero de la plata no dice nada, no vaya a ser que no pueda colocar los karlillos.


----------



## Singularidad informativa (9 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## landasurf (9 Sep 2011)

CADAdiasoy+RICO! dijo:


> Me quedan 100 monedas que vendo a 13 euros en un solo lote en mano y en Oviedo.
> Gracias y un saludo.



Ten un poco de respeto por todos los foreros y manten limpio y ordenado este hilo.
Si tienes una oferta colocala en su lugar en el Bid-Ask.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## sinmas (9 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (250, Saura, Murcia)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)*
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## saura (9 Sep 2011)

*RETIRO MI OFERTA. *

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Mazaldeck (11 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (300, Gamu, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)*
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (12 Sep 2011)

Retiro mi oferta. 

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mc_toni (12 Sep 2011)

Actualizo: bajo cantidad, pero subo precio.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*14,50 (80, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)*
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (12 Sep 2011)

Me incorporo nuevamente al ask

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
*13,75 (100, TorNO, envios)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Turgot1780 (13 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"
*14,0 (60,Turgot1780 Córdoba*
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,50 (100, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

12,00 (las que queden, BdE y sucursales)
13,75 (100, TorNO, envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2011)

Corrijo error (se había saltado el post de mctoni) y retiro del ask BdE y sucursales vista la dificulatd en obtener monedas a facial. Actualizo.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,50 (80, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,75 (100, TorNO, envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (13 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,50 (80, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,75 (100, TorNO, envios)[[RESERVADAS]]
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (13 Sep 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,50 (80, mc_toni, Granollers, Barcelona)
14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mc_toni (14 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Chicharrero (14 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100,evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
*14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)*14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## landasurf (15 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,10 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (100, evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hablando_en_plata (16 Sep 2011)

*me reincorporo de nuevo*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,10 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (100, evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
*15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)*
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Argentum emere (18 Sep 2011)

Actualizo mi oferta

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,10 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (100, evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)*
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## japiluser (18 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,10 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (100, evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (50, sinmas, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## sinmas (19 Sep 2011)

Retiro oferta

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,10 (200, landasurf, Donostia-San Sebastian)
13,00 (100, evar,Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## landasurf (20 Sep 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (20 Sep 2011)

Añado BID especial:

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Argentum emere (20 Sep 2011)

Corrijo errores

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,50 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## San Karlillo (21 Sep 2011)

Modifico mi BID

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,40 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (21 Sep 2011)

No había puesto mi nick::

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13,40 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (22 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13.75 (200, Mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,40 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Yosako_borrado (22 Sep 2011)

¿Qué clase de mercao es éste que tienen un bid y un ask a 14€ y no se ejecuta??


----------



## skifi (22 Sep 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de mercao es éste que tienen un bid y un ask a 14€ y no se ejecuta??



¿Diferentes ciudades para el trato y que no quieran usar correos? :no:


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (22 Sep 2011)

Yosako dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de mercao es éste que tienen un bid y un ask a 14€ y no se ejecuta??



Ya ha comprado pero no ha retirado la oferta, según me comentó por MP.


----------



## San Karlillo (22 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (60,Turgot1780, Córdoba)
13.75 (200, Mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,10 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2011)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Ya ha comprado pero no ha retirado la oferta, según me comentó por MP.



Pues entonces debería retirar la oferta.


----------



## Turgot1780 (22 Sep 2011)

Perdonad, ya no me acordaba. Retiro mi oferta.
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13.75 (200, Mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,10 (200, San Karlillo Sevilla)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## San Karlillo (23 Sep 2011)

Retiro mi demanda hasta que el mercado se aclare.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13.75 (200, Mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
14,25 (20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (23 Sep 2011)

Modifico mi BID especial...

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13.75 (200, Mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (23 Sep 2011)

retiro mi oferta 

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



13,00 (100, evar, Sant Feliu de Llobregat,Barcelona)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## evar (23 Sep 2011)

retiro mi oferta.....

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"




13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## blonde (23 Sep 2011)

... me añado al BID (blonde)


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,80 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Sep 2011)

Actualizando visto el hostión...


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moncho (23 Sep 2011)

joer que susto se han llevado algunos jiji, vamos que no pasa nada!!


----------



## 123456 (26 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (hasta 400, 123456,Madrid o Valencia, trato en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,85 (100, japiluser, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## 123456 (26 Sep 2011)

123456 dijo:


> BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actualizo de nuevo


----------



## Junior666 (26 Sep 2011)

Mirando la web de la joyería andorrano me he dado cuenta que vende las monedas de 12 euros por debajo de su valor facial.

Lista de precios

¿Cual es la pega?
No se si alguien se ha fijado...


----------



## Telecomunista (26 Sep 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Mirando la web de la joyería andorrano me he dado cuenta que vende las monedas de 12 euros por debajo de su valor facial.
> 
> Lista de precios
> 
> ...



Supongo que será un error que viene del hecho de que la página se actualiza automáticamente con una horquilla fija y no le puso un suelo en el cálculo.

No tiene ningún sentido ya que si las cambia en el bde obtiene más...


----------



## Gamu (26 Sep 2011)

Junior666 dijo:


> Mirando la web de la joyería andorrano me he dado cuenta que vende las monedas de 12 euros por debajo de su valor facial.
> 
> Lista de precios
> 
> ...



Pega ninguna, otra cosa es que llegues y te las de a ese precio... Es claramente un problema de actualización automática.

Pero estaría bien que lo revisara, no vaya a acercarse alguien a decirle que si lo publicita, tiene que aceptarlo.


----------



## japiluser (26 Sep 2011)

Retiro mi oferta y pido disculpas a quien me mando mensaje de venta por no haberla retirado antes.
Un saludo a todos

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (26 Sep 2011)

Oferta de Bender para septiembre:

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,10 (150 Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)*
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## greenspanator (27 Sep 2011)

Mi última compra de plata, palabrita de niño Jesús.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (150 Bender Rodríguez, Málaga)
*13,10 (50 greenspanator, Madrid, Talavera de la Reina, Toledo)*
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Bender Rodríguez (27 Sep 2011)

Cedo la pole a greenspanator:

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (50 greenspanator, Madrid, Talavera de la Reina, Toledo)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## greenspanator (28 Sep 2011)

Gracias, mi querido amigo metálico. Yo también estoy servido. Me retiro.



Bender Rodríguez dijo:


> Cedo la pole a greenspanator:




BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## conconde (28 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)

12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Peluche (28 Sep 2011)

*Me incluyo tambien*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Conconde, Vitoria)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vigobay (28 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Conconde, Vitoria)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12.40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos) *
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15.25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Conconde, Vitoria)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
*12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)*
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## conconde (30 Sep 2011)

Retirada.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peluche (30 Sep 2011)

cambio precio

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## kboom (30 Sep 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envios)
13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Sep 2011)

Todas las ofertas particulares (por ejemplo "nuevas") van en el bid-ask especial. En el bid-ask general van las monedas que tengan el peso de la plata. Si alguien quiere años especiales, estado de conservación particular, etc,etc que lo ponga en el BID-ASK especial.



BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envios)
13,75 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## aa1euro (1 Oct 2011)

*Bid-ask monedas*

Hola a todos antes que nada deciros que soy nuevo por estos lares y a traves de esta mensaje me presento . De casualidad he dado con este foro porque estoy interesado en vender y comprar monedas de plata de 12 €. Una duda que tengo es que cuando el forero pone la provincia . y la cantidad de monedas quiere decir que es la cantidad minima o maxima, y en cuanto a la provincia , el trato se hace fisicamente en la provincia que se nombra. Para ponerme en contacto con el forero tiene que ser a traves de un privado.
Si me podeis contestar 
Gracias


----------



## aa1euro (1 Oct 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues bienvenido al universo karlillero
> 
> A ver si te puedo aclarar tus dudas:
> 
> ...



Gracias por contestar me has aclarado las dudas que tenía.
Saludos


----------



## vigobay (1 Oct 2011)

Retiro mis 100 del ask por estar ya adjudicadas. 

Todas las ofertas particulares (por ejemplo "nuevas") van en el bid-ask especial. En el bid-ask general van las monedas que tengan el peso de la plata. Si alguien quiere años especiales, estado de conservación particular, etc,etc que lo ponga en el BID-ASK especial.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olb55768 (2 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos
Llevo bastante tiempo leyendo y al final me he decidido a participar. He visto la respuesta a la pregunta de aa1euro porque yo tambien estoy interesado en comprar karlillos, lo que no encuetro es el post de monsterespeculator dode comentas que explica como hacerlo.
Si alguien me deja el enlace le estare muy agadecido
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Overlord (2 Oct 2011)

Constatada la caída del BdE en Zaragoza y que alguno se ha dedicado a repelar las sucursales de la ciudad, donde no han dejado ni las telarañas... vuelvo a presentar una pequeña oferta.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envios)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (4 Oct 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Overlord (4 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## 123456 (7 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,95 (150, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (7 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (11 Oct 2011)

Me incorporo a la lista

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)*
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (12 Oct 2011)

Pongo mi oferta

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

*13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)*
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
13,00 (17-20 del 2003 con plástico original, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (14 Oct 2011)

Oferto

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vigobay (14 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
*14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)*
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## juan35 (15 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
*14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)*
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (17 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Oct 2011)

Algunos siguen sin enterarse. Para ofertas de compra-venta con alguna peculiaridad, las ofertas van al bid-ask especial. 


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vigobay (18 Oct 2011)

Aparte de las del bid ask especial pongo otras 100 precintadas en el bid ask normal a otro precio inferior(ya sin poner el añadido). Pido disculpas por haber añadido lo de precintadas ahí, pero es que no imaginé que sería un problema .:ouch:. Tomo nota.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,85 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## alkalino (18 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
*13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)*
13,85 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Blade (24 Oct 2011)

*pongo mi oferta*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,85 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## muchomiedo (24 Oct 2011)

Modifico el mensaje:

Son 133 monedas en sus bolsitas del BDE, pueden ser menos.
Poner telefono de contacto en el mensaje si hay algún interesado.

*Nada de envios solo entrega en mano.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)*
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,85 (100, vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vigobay (25 Oct 2011)

Retiro mi oferta del bid ask normal, mantengo la del bid ask especial 

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Egam (26 Oct 2011)

Añado el mío

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
*13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)*
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laqueestacayendo (26 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos, este es mi primer mensaje en el foro. Espero a nadie le siente mal que el primero de ellos sea justo en esta sección. Espero contribuir y colaborar en futuras ocasiones.
Aquí coloco mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
*13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)*
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## la mano negra (27 Oct 2011)

Señor Caleidoscopio :

¿ No será usted el mismo que ha escrito el libro " El caleidoscopio" , no ?

Tiene usted un privado.


----------



## Silver99 (29 Oct 2011)

Saludos a todos, añado mi oferta.


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
*13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)*
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## hornblower (29 Oct 2011)

Saludos, también hago una oferta, para entrega en mano


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,41 (222, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga, San Petersburgo)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
*15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)*
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## skifi (30 Oct 2011)

la mano negra dijo:


> Señor Caleidoscopio :
> 
> ¿ No será usted el mismo que ha escrito el libro " El caleidoscopio" , no ?
> 
> Tiene usted un privado.



Nop, ese es Ferroviario

Link a si ficha de miembro burbujil

[/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## olestalkyn (31 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (31 Oct 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.35 ( hasta 600, Alkalino, Zona Levante)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
*13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)*
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ushiu (31 Oct 2011)

¡Venga vamos vamos que cuando se tocan el BID más alto con el ASK más bajo, dios pare cien gatitos y un credit crunch!


----------



## alkalino (2 Nov 2011)

*Bid-ask*

Retiro mi oferta por haberla vendido hoy.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,25 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)*
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (2 Nov 2011)

Retiro mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (500, Laqueestacayendo, Alicante)
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Laqueestacayendo (2 Nov 2011)

*bid-ask*

Retiro mi oferta. vendidas.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## TorNO (3 Nov 2011)

olestalkyn, tienes un mp.


----------



## olestalkyn (3 Nov 2011)

TorNO dijo:


> olestalkyn, tienes un mp.



Respondido


----------



## alkalino (4 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
*13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)*
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## averapaz (4 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
*13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)*
13,75 (hasta 200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (4 Nov 2011)

Vendidas, retiro mi oferta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (100, blade, malaga)
13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Blade (4 Nov 2011)

cambio mi Bid de 13,10 a 12,60. gracias


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
*12,60 (100, blade, malaga)*
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,90 (180, olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (5 Nov 2011)

Vendidas. Me tomo un descanso. Volveré :rolleye:


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13.00 (100, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## 123456 (5 Nov 2011)

Actualizo precios


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,10 (hasta 500, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,50 (50, Overlord , provincias de Huesca y Zaragoza )
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Overlord (5 Nov 2011)

Retiro mi oferta


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,10(hasta 500, 123456, Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## 123456 (5 Nov 2011)

Actualizo de nuevo viendo el ostión del lunes
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00(hasta 500, 123456 Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
14,15 (83 precintadas, Vigobay, Vigo y envíos)
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## vigobay (6 Nov 2011)

Retiro mi oferta del Ask especial

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,00(hasta 500, 123456 Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500, Silver99, Tenerife)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Silver99 (8 Nov 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00(hasta 500, 123456 Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,95 (100, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Arraez (8 Nov 2011)

Vendidas unas pocas, actualizo precio.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00(hasta 500, 123456 Madrid en mano)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
*14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)*
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## 123456 (10 Nov 2011)

Retiro mi oferta de compra, target alcanzado.
Espero regresar pronto :


"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (200, averapaz, Valencia, Castellón)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
*14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)*
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## averapaz (11 Nov 2011)

Reservadas!


"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## alkalino (11 Nov 2011)

Ajusto.


"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
*13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)*
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (11 Nov 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Nov 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Josepe (13 Nov 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

14,00 (200, mack008, Barcelona,Girona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## mack008 (15 Nov 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (16 Nov 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Laqueestacayendo (16 Nov 2011)

*Bid-ask*

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.50 (120, Alkalino, zona levante)
*13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)*
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## alkalino (16 Nov 2011)

vendidas.

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## olb55768 (17 Nov 2011)

Bid 13€ 500 BILBAO Cantabria Burgos larioja


----------



## olb55768 (17 Nov 2011)

*13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava*
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (300, forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (50/100 forestal92, Sevilla, Huelva, Caceres, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## forestal92 (20 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,00 (200, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## hornblower (21 Nov 2011)

ACTUALIZO...

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"



BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Nov 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,49 (60, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Arraez (21 Nov 2011)

Me retiro. Vendidas.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Gamu (22 Nov 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"


BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
*13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)*
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (200, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos

PD: edito porque habia copiado el mensaje de retirada del forero anterior


----------



## Dr. Rumack (25 Nov 2011)

actualizo oferta, vendo entre 80 y 150 plastis en Barna a 13€. No se hacen envíos.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## Albertuskan (27 Nov 2011)

Hola, 

Urgente. Vendo hasta 1000 unidades a 13 €. Todas plastificadas. Diferentes años. Envío asegurado gratis. Prepago por transferencia.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (hasta 1000, AlbertusKan, Navarra, envíos prepago asegurados)
13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos


----------



## olestalkyn (28 Nov 2011)

Rebajas de Navidad :´(

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (hasta 1000, AlbertusKan, Navarra, envíos prepago asegurados)
13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
*13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)*
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
*16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos*
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## 123456 (28 Nov 2011)

Albertuskan tienes un mensaje privado, ponte en contacto conmigo a través de mensaje privado.

Gracias.


----------



## Albertuskan (28 Nov 2011)

Hola, actualizo retirando oferta, gracias a todos los interesados.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Atanor (28 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,49 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (30 Nov 2011)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,00 (80 - 150, Barcelona, no envíos)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Dr. Rumack (1 Dic 2011)

Actualizo. 100 plastis a 14.50 €. Barcelona presencial, no envíos.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,50 (300, Gamu, Zaragoza/Barcelona, envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Gamu (1 Dic 2011)

Vendidas

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (100, blade, malaga)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Blade (2 Dic 2011)

Blade se despide. Vacaciones de navidad!

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (400, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hornblower (2 Dic 2011)

actualizo...

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (2 Dic 2011)

Otras 200 a la venta. Gracias.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## uribor (2 Dic 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13.25 (100, Crisis Warrior, Barcelona)
13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Dic 2011)

Me retiro un tiempo, pero volveré. Gracias.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (9 Dic 2011)

Actualizo. Gracias

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,25 (hasta 133, Muchomiedo, Valladolid, No envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## muchomiedo (10 Dic 2011)

Vendidas, actualizo.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,05 (100 Atanor, envios)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Atanor (10 Dic 2011)

retiro mi oferta

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## vigobay (11 Dic 2011)

Vuelvo por el hilo con otros 100 karlillos con plasti a la venta en mano zona Vigo (esta vez no hago envíos).

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
*14,50 (100, vigobay, Vigo y su entorno)*
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Atanor (12 Dic 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (200, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, vigobay, Vigo y su entorno)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (12 Dic 2011)

Actualizo cantidad. Gracias.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, vigobay, Vigo y su entorno)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vigobay (14 Dic 2011)

Retiro mi oferta y les deseo a todos los foreros/as una "brillante" navidad. Nos veremos en este hilo el 2012.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (14 Dic 2011)

Oferto.

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,20 (100,uribor,asturias,no envios)
*13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)*
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## uribor (14 Dic 2011)

vendidas


"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Chicharrero (14 Dic 2011)

Modifico..

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (100, Atanor, Madrid solo la próxima semana)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Atanor (14 Dic 2011)

Actualizo...

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## michinato (15 Dic 2011)

Me añado para comprar


"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
*12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)*
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Mazaldeck (16 Dic 2011)

"EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,30 (150, cegador, Barcelona, sólo hoy)*
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,20 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Peluche (16 Dic 2011)

*Cambio Precio*

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (19 Dic 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (20 Dic 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## xabitxabi (20 Dic 2011)

Buenos días, se que no es lo mismo, pero la moneda tiene el mismo peso (bueno 0,2g más creo) y la misma pureza, ¿valen monedas de 2000ptas? (en concreto me refiero a años 1994-2001 Madrid)

Muchas gracias
xabitxabi


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Dic 2011)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Buenos días, se que no es lo mismo, pero la moneda tiene el mismo peso (bueno 0,2g más creo) y la misma pureza, ¿valen monedas de 2000ptas? (en concreto me refiero a años 1994-2001 Madrid)
> 
> Muchas gracias
> xabitxabi



Yo lo pondría en el BID-ASK especial


----------



## xabitxabi (21 Dic 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Yo lo pondría en el BID-ASK especial



Muchas gracias olestlakyn


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Dic 2011)

xabitxabi dijo:


> Muchas gracias olestlakyn



De nada.

Tienes un MP


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Dic 2011)

A ver si esta oferta no me la borra nadie hoy 

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)*
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## japiluser (23 Dic 2011)

Vaya , vaya.
La diferencia entre el bid y el ask en cinco centimos..... igual podemos implantar un programa autromatico que case operaciones.
Esto ya parece la bolsa!


----------



## olestalkyn (24 Dic 2011)

Vamos vamos...vayan comprando... que se acaba la Navidad :bla:

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, Atanor, Asturias)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## duval81 (24 Dic 2011)

japiluser dijo:


> Vaya , vaya.
> La diferencia entre el bid y el ask en cinco centimos..... igual podemos implantar un programa autromatico que case operaciones.
> Esto ya parece la bolsa!



Ya he visto alguna vez que la compra estaba por encima de la venta, pero claro siendo de distintas ciudades y queriendo hacer trato en mano.


----------



## Atanor (25 Dic 2011)

Actualizo para compra en Asturias

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (30 Dic 2011)

Actualizo para compra en Asturias

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Dic 2011)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (2 Ene 2012)

Ofrezco 25 k12, 10 en bolsita, el resto sin , pero casi todos nuevos, si interesa a alguien le especifico estado y modelo. 325e.
En Talavera en mano viernes sabado y domingo, resto por correo previo ingreso en cuenta, cargo al comprador.
__________________

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,00 (25, gurrumino)
13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (2 Ene 2012)

Retiro mi oferta, vendidas al forero 4pesetas el otro día, en mano. ¡Un saludo!
__________________

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A:"

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,00 (25, gurrumino)
13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,30 (130, cegador, Barcelona)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Ene 2012)

Retiro una de mis ofertas ¿de verdad alguien ha vendido algo gracias a este hilo? ::
------------------------------------
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (200, Atanor, Asturias)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,00 (25, gurrumino)
13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Atanor (3 Ene 2012)

Retiro mi oferta
------------------------------------
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,00 (25, gurrumino)
13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (4 Ene 2012)

Vendidas .
------------------------------------
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,15 (25,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (4 Ene 2012)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,25 (100,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,25 (100,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (10 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,25 (hasta 500, Silver99, Tenerife)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,25 (100,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Silver99 (10 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,25 (100,adrian2408,badajoz)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (12 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Ene 2012)

Añado el mio

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona) 
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envío incluido en precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (90 (2009), gamusino30, León y envíos a cargo del comprador)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (15 Ene 2012)

Actualizo cantidad. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (90 (2009), gamusino30, León y envíos a cargo del comprador)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Ene 2012)

Añado el mio y actualizo cantidad. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,05 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (90 (2009), gamusino30, León y envíos a cargo del comprador)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arraez (16 Ene 2012)

12,05€????? venga no me jodas jajaja. "Antes las quemo" (osea, las llevo al BCE) ::


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Ene 2012)

Arraez dijo:


> 12,05€????? venga no me jodas jajaja. "Antes las quemo" (osea, las llevo al BCE) ::



Me has recordado a la patronal promotora. Ya veo que la oferta te parece un insulto, pero no es mi intencion.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Ene 2012)

vayafuturo dijo:


> Me has recordado a la patronal promotora. Ya veo que la oferta te parece un insulto, pero no es mi intencion.



vayafuturo, nadie considera tu oferta un insulto, eres libre de pujar por la cantidad que consideres conveniente.

Pero la pregunta es ¿de verdad esperas que alguien te venda monedas a 12,05?. No es una oferta insultante, es una oferta absurda o ridicula. Es como si yo te ofrezco 19 euros por un billete de 20 euros. Suena a chiste.

Dudo mucho que nadie en su sano juicio venda k12s por menos de 13 euros, y si alguien esta muy necesitado de cash para aceptar menos de 13 iria antes a cualquier caja a ingresarlo y se ahorraria la gasolina o cualquier riesgo en una transacción online.

Pero como he dicho, eres libre de hacer la oferta que consideres oportunda, eso si. Dudo mucho que alguien se interese en ella o como en este caso se la tome en serio.


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> vayafuturo, nadie considera tu oferta un insulto, eres libre de pujar por la cantidad que consideres conveniente.
> 
> Pero la pregunta es ¿de verdad esperas que alguien te venda monedas a 12,05?. No es una oferta insultante, es una oferta absurda o ridicula. Es como si yo te ofrezco 19 euros por un billete de 20 euros. Suena a chiste.
> 
> ...



Ok. No pensaba que fuera una oferta tan ridicula, pues ofrezco mas de los 12€ (no son 19€ por un billete de 20€). No obstante comprendo lo que tratas de explicarme, y tambien que por la misera cantidad que ofrezco, es altamente improbable que compre las monedas. Siguiendo tus consejos, corrijo mi oferta.


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Ene 2012)

Añado el mio y actualizo cantidad. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (90 (2009), gamusino30, León y envíos a cargo del comprador)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## pesetero33 (17 Ene 2012)

Hola foreros.

Ofrezco mis carlillos más abajo de un lector en silencio que se une al club.

Saludos.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,50 (90 (2009), gamusino30, León y envíos a cargo del comprador)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE] 
__________________


----------



## gamusino30 (18 Ene 2012)

Siguiendo con las buenas costumbres. Actualizo.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (200, miaavg, Valencia)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"
13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,10 (90, gamusino30, León y envíos)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (18 Ene 2012)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)

actualizo

ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,10 (90, gamusino30, León y envíos)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (450, olestalkyn, Málaga, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Madrid, Málaga y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (19 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,10 (90, gamusino30, León y envíos)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (400, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (20 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,10 (90, gamusino30, León y envíos)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,31 (400, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (20 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,10 (90, gamusino30, León y envíos)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,39 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gamusino30 (21 Ene 2012)

Edito el mensaje para retirar mi oferta, ya volaron a otro nido. Solo dire que el que no compra es porque no quiere porque hay buenas ofertas de venta.

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,39 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vayafuturo (23 Ene 2012)

Aumento mi oferta de compra

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,70 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,39 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Ene 2012)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Edito el mensaje para retirar mi oferta, ya volaron a otro nido. Solo dire que el que no compra es porque no quiere porque hay buenas ofertas de venta.



Me temo gamusino30 que no se actualiza el BID/ASK lo que se debiera 

Iba a subir el precio de las mías...pero se van a quedar a 13,39 € unos días más. A 13,10 hasta yo compraría :8:  Libertad de mercado. Nada de pactar precios por aquí. Da gusto.

En el Andorrano ahora a 14,87 €


----------



## vayafuturo (25 Ene 2012)

Aumento mi oferta de compra

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,10 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,39 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (25 Ene 2012)

viendo,la subida de las ultimas semnas,habra que ajustar los precios la semana que viene


----------



## pesetero33 (26 Ene 2012)

Actualizo mi precio de venta que ha subido la plata por fin:

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,39 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## pesetero33 (26 Ene 2012)

Pues no me hiciste oferta... ya han subido... te las hubiera vendido...



olestalkyn dijo:


> Me temo gamusino30 que no se actualiza el BID/ASK lo que se debiera
> 
> Iba a subir el precio de las mías...pero se van a quedar a 13,39 € unos días más. A 13,10 hasta yo compraría :8:  Libertad de mercado. Nada de pactar precios por aquí. Da gusto.
> 
> En el Andorrano ahora a 14,87 €


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2012)

pesetero33 dijo:


> Pues no me hiciste oferta... ya han subido... te las hubiera vendido...



Tienes un MP :8:


----------



## olestalkyn (26 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,20 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (27 Ene 2012)

viendo la tendencia de la plata no me queda otra que ajustar precios.
BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,20 (250, domenecb, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Dekalogo10 (27 Ene 2012)

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (75, Kboom, Sevilla. Gastos envío incluido en el precio)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (28 Ene 2012)

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos) 
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
12,60 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Peluche (28 Ene 2012)

*Actualizo*

BID: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS A":

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,50 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## hablando_en_plata (28 Ene 2012)

*Nueva oferta temporal*

BID : te compran las monedas de 12€ a:

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"


13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
*13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)*
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,50 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## TONIMONTANA (29 Ene 2012)

D : te compran las monedas de 12€ a:

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

*13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)*
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:
13,50 (500, peluche, solo en Barcelona y nuevas )
12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
_____


----------



## Peluche (29 Ene 2012)

D : te compran las monedas de 12€ a:

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
_____

Anulo mi oferta de compra ( ya compradas ), gracias a los que se han
puesto en contacto conmigo


----------



## Inversionoro (29 Ene 2012)

D : te compran las monedas de 12€ a:

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: "EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS A:"

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao
_____

Anulo mi oferta de compra ( ya compradas ), gracias a los que se han
puesto en contacto conmigo


----------



## olestalkyn (29 Ene 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,50 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Chicharrero (30 Ene 2012)

Actualizo

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (31 Ene 2012)

Actualizo porque me incluyo en el tema.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (350,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao) 
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (31 Ene 2012)

Actualizo precio y cantidad que esto se esta disparando

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## motoendurero (31 Ene 2012)

aqui las venden a 18'50 euros.

12 Euro Spanien EU Präsidentschaft 2010, EUR 18,50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherh...


----------



## gurrumino (2 Feb 2012)

25 k , 11 con plastico , las demas sin,casi todas nuevas.


BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,80 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (2 Feb 2012)

Actualizo precio. Todas con plástico. Gracias.


BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (2 Feb 2012)

Actualizo precio y de paso informo de que todas las monedas estan en sus plasticos sin circular


BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (3 Feb 2012)

subo mi oferta

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*13,25 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)*
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol ,Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (4 Feb 2012)

Actualizo y rebajo a 13 , en mano , Talavera , 25 k12.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (100, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] punt


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (90,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## adrian2408 (6 Feb 2012)

actualizo precio y cantidad

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (100 mack008, Barcelona, Girona)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## mack008 (7 Feb 2012)

de momento ya he hecho el cupo, me borro

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vayafuturo (7 Feb 2012)

actualizo precio 

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 ( 25, gurrumino , talavera en mano.)
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## gurrumino (7 Feb 2012)

Editado.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13.80 (100, Laqueestacayendo)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## Laqueestacayendo (11 Feb 2012)

Actualizo
BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)*
13,50 (70 tonymontana, burgos, en mano o envio)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## TONIMONTANA (11 Feb 2012)

Actualizo
BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :


13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________

*Retiro mi oferta de venta, gracias a todos los que habéis estado interesados ESTAN VENDIDAS*


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hablando_en_plata (12 Feb 2012)

*Modificado orden*

Respetar el orden. Los mas recientes van detrás. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,35 (250, Dekalogo10, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Feb 2012)

Respetar el orden. Los mas recientes van detrás. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,75 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano)
13,70 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## pesetero33 (13 Feb 2012)

Actualizo también.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,65 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano y envíos)
13,70 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,75 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hablando_en_plata (14 Feb 2012)

*Me retiro*

Edito

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hata500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,65 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano y envíos)
13,70 (500, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## olestalkyn (15 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,65 (500,pesetero33 Madrid en mano y envíos)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## pep007 (21 Feb 2012)

No pienso vender mis karlillos, solo es por poner los monstergrafics a primera pagina.


----------



## pesetero33 (22 Feb 2012)

Subo el precio a 14. Gracias.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (22 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,99 (50, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Arraez (22 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vayafuturo (22 Feb 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.


BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## burbufilia (23 Feb 2012)

Enorme hilo. Actualizo. Gracias.


BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## adrian2408 (23 Feb 2012)

actualizo que la plata esta de subidon jejej

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,20 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## japiluser (23 Feb 2012)

Todo sube......nade es!

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,25 (500 o menos, vayafuturo, Madrid)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,20 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
Hoy 19:59


----------



## vayafuturo (27 Feb 2012)

Por favor, ACTUALIZAR CORRECTAMENTE LA LISTA. 
Me borre el 22-feb-2012, 22:03 #389.
Reedito otra vez:

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,20 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
_____________


----------



## adrian2408 (27 Feb 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
19,00 (1000, Kalemania )

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kalemania (27 Feb 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Nexus 6 (27 Feb 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,30 (160, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
*
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)*
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Telecomunista (28 Feb 2012)

Subo mi oferta de compra.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
*12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)*
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,20 (500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ilopez (28 Feb 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*12,20 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)*
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ilopez (28 Feb 2012)

rectifico

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)*
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (100, hornblower, Gipuzkoa)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hornblower (28 Feb 2012)

_*Retiro mi oferta*_

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## hablando_en_plata (1 Mar 2012)

*Añado oferta*

*Vuelvo por aquí ofreciendo ...*

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )*
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## kboom (2 Mar 2012)

Edito al reservar el lote.

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (4 Mar 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## alkalino (4 Mar 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)*
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ido (4 Mar 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
*13,00 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona)*
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## chak4l (5 Mar 2012)

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (60, Chak4L, Madrid y envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (9 Mar 2012)

Buenas, me uno al grupo.....:

BID : EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
[13,00 (hasta500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
B]13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )[/B]
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (100, Kboom, Sevilla. Envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,45 (200, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
18,00 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## olestalkyn (9 Mar 2012)

Si no sabes, pregunta, madrid2mierdas. O no toques. 
Se actualiza desde el último post para mantener actualizado el BID/ASK (y valga la redundancia)
Actualizo correctamente

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (60, Chak4L, Madrid y envios)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (9 Mar 2012)

Buenos días,

Vaya lo siento, no lo sabía, creía haberlo hecho bien. Gracias por hacerme la actualización.


Un saludo


----------



## chak4l (12 Mar 2012)

Actualizo el hilo y retiro mi oferta que ya las he vendido.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga) 
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ido (13 Mar 2012)

Actualizo, subo oferta.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*13,50 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.*
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kennedy (14 Mar 2012)

Añado mi oferta.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*13,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca)*
13,50 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## uribor (15 Mar 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (100, Kennedy, Mallorca)
13,50 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
*13,20 (50 uribor, Asturias ¿¿envios??*
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## Kennedy (15 Mar 2012)

13,50 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
*13,20 (50 uribor, Asturias ¿¿envios??*
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## vayafuturo (16 Mar 2012)

Incluyo mi oferta

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 300, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
*13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)*
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (50 uribor, Asturias ¿¿envios??
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## ido (16 Mar 2012)

Retoco lo mio.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 150, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (50 uribor, Asturias ¿¿envios??
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao


----------



## kboom (16 Mar 2012)

Saco nuevo lote, todas plastificadas. Gracias.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 150, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (50 uribor, Asturias ¿¿envios??
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## uribor (17 Mar 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 150, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,95 (300, olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos mínimo 100)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
16,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones) olestalkyn, Málaga, Granada, Madrid y envíos
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
__________________


----------



## olestalkyn (23 Mar 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 150, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## omega6 (25 Mar 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,50 (hasta 150, Ido, Barcelona y envios min 100 (los pago yo), estuchadas preferentemente.
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
*13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)*
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## ido (29 Mar 2012)

Quito lo mio.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano[/QUOTE]


----------



## uribor (29 Mar 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13.30 (hasta100,uribor, asturias)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano[/QUOTE] 
__________________


----------



## bomby (1 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

*13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)*
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13.30 (hasta100,uribor, asturias)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
13,90 (25,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano[/QUOTE] 
__________________


----------



## adrian2408 (3 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13.30 (hasta100,uribor, asturias)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
*13,50 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)*
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## ChosLive (4 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
*12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)*
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13.30 (hasta100,uribor, asturias)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## uribor (5 Abr 2012)

VENDIDAS

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## adrian2408 (11 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
*13,25 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)**oferta solo valida para hoy y mañana*
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## albayalde (11 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,25 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)oferta solo valida para hoy y mañana
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
*13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)*
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Gustavo34 (11 Abr 2012)

Hola, no entiendo muy bien como funcionan estos foros, ya que comente en uno que quiero vender 200 monedas de 12 euros y me han baneado otra cuenta. Sin embargo veo aqui mucha gente que las anuncia
Tengo todas las ediciones, las entregaria en mano o las enviaria por correos, me gustaria que me hagan ofertas por ellas. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## skipyy (13 Abr 2012)

Vendo 50 monedas de 12 euros a 12,50, vienen sin el plastiquito que las envuelve
Soy de Málaga


----------



## juan35 (13 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,25 (138,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)oferta solo valida para hoy y mañana
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## adrian2408 (15 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Recton (17 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## albayalde (20 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
*13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)*
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## chak4l (26 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
*14,00 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)*
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## Gusta-12 (26 Abr 2012)

*de *Galicia, *Lugo *hay algun *vendedor*? (*Responder *en *privado*, gracias)


----------



## superinsider (27 Abr 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (2000, superinsider, Cantabria
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Abr 2012)

superinsider dijo:


> EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
> 13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
> ...



Vendo Karlillos de plata de 12 € del BDE (K12) a 13,65 €/ unidad y enfundadas en su envoltorio original. Interesados enviar MP.

Saludos


----------



## Delrey (1 May 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(Hasta 500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (2000, superinsider, Cantabria
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)

13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,40 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,65 (hasta 100, El Hombre Dubitativo, envio de los portes a cargo Comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## sakeo (2 May 2012)

*compra/venta monedas de 12€ en plata BDE*



Delrey dijo:


> EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :
> 
> 13,40(Hasta 500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
> 13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
> ...



-----------


----------



## adrian2408 (2 May 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(Hasta 500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (2000, superinsider, Cantabria
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)

13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)*
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,65 (hasta 100, El Hombre Dubitativo, envio de los portes a cargo Comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,30 (70, Sakeo, Valencia en mano)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## chak4l (6 May 2012)

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(Hasta 500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (2000, superinsider, Cantabria
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
*13,50 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)*
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,65 (hasta 100, El Hombre Dubitativo, envio de los portes a cargo Comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,25 (250, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 100. Enfundadas BdE)
14,30 (70, Sakeo, Valencia en mano)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (7 May 2012)

Actualizo. Gracias.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :

13,40(Hasta 500,Delrey,Albacete,Alicante,Murcia)
13,40(70, bomby, Burgos + desplazamientos)
13,40 (hasta 500 burbufilia, Valencia + desplazamientos)
13,00 (hasta 500 olb55768 Bilbao,Cantabria,La rioja, Burgos, Alava)
13,00 (100, blonde, Zaragoza)
13,00 (500, vayafuturo, solo entrega en mano, Madrid)
13,00 (500, Egam, madrid)
13,00 (100 madrid2m(ierdas)16, Madrid )
12,75 (400, Josepe, Castellón)
12,75 (150, william, Barcelona)
12,70 (200, Telecomunista, provincia de Pontevedra)
12,70 (500, platero y yo, Madrid)
12,60 (500, japiluser, Valencia)
12,55 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
12.50 (2000, superinsider, Cantabria
12.50 (100, ChosLive, Madrid)
12,50 (hasta 500, ilopez, Murcia)
12,50 (100, michinato, Madrid)
12,50 (200, Caracol, Madrid)
12,50 (150, Legio, Bilbao, Santander, León)
12,50 (500, Moncho, Valencia)
12,40 (150, Debianita, Barcelona)
12,25 (150, Txaime, Madrid)
12,20 (200, Octubre, Barcelona)
12,00 (Infinitas, BDE)


ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:
13,00 (50-60, Nexus 6, Madrid)
13,20 (70, Recton, Valladolid)
13.25 ( hasta 80, Laqueestacayendo)
13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (50, Chak4L, Madrid, trato en mano o envios)
13,50 (88,adrian2408,badajoz,realizo envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
13.50 (60, Omega6, Alicante)
13,50 (minimo 50,albayalde A Coruña y alrededores, envios portes a cargo comprador)
13,65 (hasta 100, El Hombre Dubitativo, envio de los portes a cargo Comprador)
13,70 (150, Kboom, Sevilla y envíos)
13,80 (100, hablando _en_plata, Navarra, envíos )
14,00 (500,pesetero33 envíos)
14,00 (70, TorNO, envíos)
14,00 (25, acaparador)
14,00 (200, Inversionoro, Envios)
14,30 (70, Sakeo, Valencia en mano)
14,40 (250, chicharrero, Madrid - Asturias, no envíos)
14,50 (85, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete, envíos)
14,50 (100, Dr. Rumack, Barcelona, no envíos.)
14,70 (340, Chak4L, Madrid en mano y envios)
14,75 (160, gurutinho, Ferrol y envios)
14,85 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
14,90 (100, Monsterspeculator, Madrid)
15,00 (80, cegador, Barcelona)
15,00 (600, CALEIDOSCOPIO, Sevilla y Málaga)
15,00 (100, hablando_en_plata, Navarra, envíos)
15,90 (50, Argentum emere, Bilbao)
16,00 (250, galan1987, zaragoza--málaga)
16,00 (250, Da Grappla, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria)
16,50 (+ de 100, ilopez, Murcia)
16,90 (300, Debianita, Barcelona)
17,00 (500, -H-)
17,90 (400, Debianita, Barcelona)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)

BID-ASK especial:

BID:

12,30 (500 letizias uncirculated, -H-) ;
12,50 (105 córdoba, Madrid.15 por año excepto 2008,2009,2010 con plástico)
12,30 (200 cordoba, Madrid. Con plástico)

ASK:
12,00 (100 -H-, pagaderas en 100 € oro Francia o 5 € plata holanda);
17,00 (10, [pack coleccionista: 1ud de cada año plastificada x 10 ediciones] puntodecontrol, Santander y Bilbao
17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## omega6 (8 May 2012)

Se debería hacer una limpieza de las ofertas BID-ASK y comenzar de nuevo, ya que la mayoria estan obsoletas, desactualizadas y muchos de los ofertantes no tienen activas ni disponibles las ofertas. Mi opinion.


----------



## chak4l (8 May 2012)

omega6 dijo:


> Se debería hacer una limpieza de las ofertas BID-ASK y comenzar de nuevo, ya que la mayoria estan obsoletas, desactualizadas y muchos de los ofertantes no tienen activas ni disponibles las ofertas. Mi opinion.



Buena idea, yo creo que todos los que tienen las ofertas vigentes siguen el hilo y no creo que fuese mucho trabajo para todos el volver a colocar la aferta, asi nos quitamos mucha gente desfasada.


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (8 May 2012)

Mejor que el que contacte con alguno que no esté activo que avise y se le quita.


----------



## omega6 (8 May 2012)

Empiezo nuevamente el tema, los interesados que vayan poniendo sus ofertas o demandas en el lugar indicado.

*EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :*




*ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:*

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## juan35 (8 May 2012)

Empiezo nuevamente el tema, los interesados que vayan poniendo sus ofertas o demandas en el lugar indicado.

EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## chak4l (8 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## Arraez (8 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:


----------



## olestalkyn (8 May 2012)

BID: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE COMPRA TUS MONEDAS de 12 € A :




ASK: EL INDICADO AQUÍ ABAJO TE VENDE SUS MONEDAS de 12 € A:

13,49 (400, olestalkyn, Madrid en mano. Mínimo 200. Enfundadas BdE)
13,50 (50 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
13,50 (40-50, Alkalino, Levante)
14,00 (200, Arraez, Valencia, Albacete y envíos)
14,70 (400 - Chak4L, Madrid, en mano y envios)
18,00 (50 - juan35 -Envio incluido por MRW)



BID-ASK especial:

BID:



ASK:

17,50 (10 x 10 pack coleccionista: 1 ud de cada año x 10 ediciones. 100 monedas) olestalkyn, Madrid en mano


----------



## olestalkyn (8 May 2012)

Pasaos por aquí mejor para actualizar. Gracias. Un saludo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/306846-bid-ask-monedas-de-12-del-bde-iii.html#post6302619


----------

